
Education in 2030: Open source and community-based - miraj
http://opensource.com/education/11/5/future-education-looks-open-source
======
wccrawford
I wish people would stop using the phrase 'open source' for things that don't
provide their source.

For books and education, that would mean providing the raw pre-publish format
of the books... Raw text with markup.

But that isn't what they're talking about here. They're talking about free
education/information shared freely.

And while I don't doubt that education will become even more readily available
online, you won't replace brick and mortar schools with free information until
primary schools teach how to learn, instead of force-feeding information. And
I'm not sure that will ever happen.

All the information they teach in primary schools is already on the internet.
And most (if not all) of the information in colleges is there, too. Some sites
(usually schools) have even gone so far as to categorize and collect it into
nice piles.

And yet I still haven't met anyone who can say 'I learned physics online
rather than in school'. Pieces of it, sure... But never all of it. The
opposite is true, though. Plenty of people learned everything they know about
Physics in school.

The teacher-student paradigm is time-tested and accepted. It's going to be
hard to change that, even if something else was proven to be better.

